# What turns you on?



## calauria (Jan 26, 2007)

Turn ons:

Smells good
nice teeth and smile
Awesome sense of humor (has to make me laugh)
nice dresser
BodyBuild: Average to BBW/BHM
nice voice
Art Lover 
intelligent
patient
kind
passionate, good kisser and a good lover :wubu: 
loving
honest 
faithful
adventurous


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 26, 2007)

All the above. 

Well, replace item 5 with: Average to Large BBW/SSBBW. Oh, and add "ambitious." 

Else, ditto.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2007)

A good kisser:wubu:


----------



## SummerG (Jan 26, 2007)

not in any particular order 

Strong forearms
Kindness, not just to me but in general
Emotional availability
Similar sense of humor
Cargo pants
Beanies
Toe tingling kisses
Patience
Vocabulary
Scruffy face
Social graces/manners
A genuine love for the spoon
Optimism

that's all I can think of at the moment....


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 26, 2007)

sense of humor
honesty
hamstrings(weird I know)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 26, 2007)

The ability to make me laugh.
Ginger men (not the gingerbread variety  ).
A twinkle in the eye.
Men with some meat on them.
Someone who doesn't take themselves or my sense of humour too seriously.


----------



## idun (Jan 26, 2007)

* bald head,
* strong arms,
* good sence of humor,
* have to know there music,
* a strong person, he has to say what he thinks and what he wants, a proud man.
* i'm very into hystory and culture so he has to know some of that also haha


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 26, 2007)

Intelligence
Ambition
Goals
A punctual individual
Good Hygiene
Honesty
Maturity
Someone taller than me (at my height, 5'2'' it shouldn't be too hard)
Great skin
Great teeth
A well dressed professional


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 26, 2007)

Thoughtful
Adventurous
Mature
Sense of Self
My height (5'10'') or shorter... that's not an absolute
BBW or SSBBW... I bet you couldn't have guessed that
Intelligent
Clever and Fiesty... to keep me on my toes
Well-Dressed
Dazzling Smile
Glasses
Understanding
Not a Jealous Person
Energetic


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 26, 2007)

Ashy armpits...
Butt zits...
Garlic Breath...

SEXY!


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 26, 2007)

SummerG said:


> [*]Vocabulary



I coudn't agree more on this one... eloquence is S-E-X-Y.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 26, 2007)

*loves to laugh
*spontaneous every so often
*loves music
*isn't afraid to just be silly with me sometimes
*someone that loves to touch and be touched
*sorta romantic
*intelligent
*fiesty, to match my mile long streak...
*kind

that's pretty much it. the qualities the soup adores.

eta: a mutual love for my hats!!!


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Aroma is my favorite sensual delight


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 26, 2007)

My on switch? No no! I know! In the morning, my heart engine starts and it cranks all the veins and capillaries, and I go motoring throughout the day.  :bow:


A nice smile
A warm and gentle personality
A good heart
A drive to be goofy
A large body
A will for herself
A love for me

*shrugs* That is as generic as I can be. Too personal and too detailed to break down to specific things.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the eyes. That is what first gets me. 

Then:
Personality
Confidence without being cocky.
The ability to hold a conversation.
Teeth
I must admit, I am a breast man.
All black men love an ass. My favorite stereotype. lol
Must love dogs.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 26, 2007)

My Turn Ons: 

Strong arms 
bg smile 
educated 
funny 
taller than me 
sense of fashion 
romantic 
BBH enthusiast 
goal oriented
artistic 
musical 
caring 
silly 
loved food! (big one) 
democrat 
spiritual

Ok boys... I want the check list filled out with your name and a nekkid photo attached (for research purposes).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 26, 2007)

Tall
Great smile, nice teeth
sexy scent-Aqua Di Gio or Very Sexy for men *OH MY GOD*
Affectionate
Funny
Likes my fat as much as or more than I do and actually calls it my fat..*OH MY GOD*
Likes dancing
Spontaneous
Ambitious
Family oriented
Knows how to date a fat girl
Knows how to touch a fat girl


I think that's it for now


----------



## James (Jan 26, 2007)

Turn ons

Eyes  they tell you everything u need to know about a person
Cute smile  this can be a heart-melter
Confidence  Confidence to be themselves and not how they think I want to see them
Humour
Independent  they dont need me to make them a whole person
I gotsta say I like big bellies and I cant deny! But I like everything in proportion. Mango shape preferred
Lets me cook! (I like cooking  )

there are loads more but these will do for starters!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 26, 2007)

Young Asian women. Drive me crazy all fucking day where I work. 

Ryan when he gets naked. 

Tall men.

Smart people.

Good hands.

Good humor. (Cheers, James.)


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 27, 2007)

Let me start by saying that I have had many cocktails....

In any case.

Turn Ons:

TALL (5'10" or over)
Handsome, facially.
Intelligent...both with common sense and books.
Well-rounded sense of humor, possibly leaning towards the more sarcastic side.
The ability to banter with me...for more than two seconds.
Is spontaneous
Expresses himself in words, rather than grunts.
Likes sports, but is okay if we 'do' something on a Sunday
Isn't sneaky
Surprises me
Gives me butterflies when we kiss
Sends flowers to my office for no reason...
Likes animals

That's about it. Those wishing to apply...you know where to PM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2007)

Someone that listens to my sh*t and lets me ramble on and on.....


----------



## Spanky (Jan 27, 2007)

Physically, a couple not necessarily mentioned:

- women in dresses and longer-than-knee skirts. 
- braided hair. french plaits, braids, etc. loved girls in them since I discovered girls. 
- hips. need I say more?

Non Physical:

- a woman with laugh lines (shows she likes to laugh)
- confidence in herself no matter what size or shape she is. It is sexy as hell.
- A woman vacuuming (especially my wife) because I like a clean house.  

I always think of the woman at the end of "Castaway" the Tom Hanks character meets in Texas. Not necessarily how she looked physically alone, but the way she moved, the confidence, the smile, the hint of unknown, slightly mysterious, the eyes, everything. And driving the pick-up truck. God, women driving pick-up trucks. Never saw it living out east. Here in MN, I see it all of the time. 

Sorry, blathered on too long.....


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Turn Ons:

Tall
Handsome (I Love Passionate Eyes)
Intelligent...both with common sense and books.
Has to have a sense of humor.
Someone who never lets the butterflies in my tummy go away
Sends small gifts ( ie: flowers ) for no reason
Must love to talk about random topics and carry a conversation for more than 2 minutes ^_-


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Sorry, blathered on too long.....



No such thing! ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 27, 2007)

Gosh, everyone seems so enlightened and not-shallow. o.o

For me, the sum and whole of my sexuality is the fat and the feedism. They are indistinguishable.

...except when it comes to Tina Fey. 


Turn ons:

Fat/BBW/SSBBW (naturally)

Big, round, belly

Big appetite

Tendency to belch loudly and burp a lot

Vorish innuendo (talks jokingly about eating people and such)

A trait that I can best describe as "boy-hungry", a kind of general sexual agression with an almost chauvinistic twist, maybe not satisfied by just one man, or a general lusty appetite for men and tender young ones in particular.

Is attracted to me and my butt (big plus, and important)


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great thread!

Mine:

Accents..oh my
Artistic
Witty and sarcastic
Good cook
Intelligence
Great sexual appetite
Strong hands
Genuine nice person
likes kids
Ability to chill out..not always on the run
Up for anything
Trustworthy
Great smile
Knows what he wants..doesn't drag his feet when expressing his feelings


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...




Yea, that too


----------



## Aliena (Jan 27, 2007)

Well...

1)alcohol
2)when he lightly sniffs my ear and neck
3)when he wears his _Adidas Sport_ cologne. 
4)when he massages my butt
5)when he struts his stuff around and it's been awhile 
6)When I see another woman flirt with him and him flirting back (that really gets my blood going)
7)nipple play
8)kissing
9)dirty talk 
10)fantasizing and role play


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

Music
A great smile/grin
Small Tits
A tight Ass:bow: 

I hope this doesn't make me sound shallow!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Women vacuuming,especially my wife) because I like a clean house.
> 
> And driving the pick-up truck. God, women driving pick-up trucks. Never saw it living out east. Here in MN, I see it all of the time.




Errrmmmmm... I live in the SOUTH east and see wayyyyyyyy too many women and men in those damn trucks  

My bf always loved to watch me vacuum, I noticed..... I thought he just liked the domestic type stuff about me :batting:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 27, 2007)

Lets see....

Tall
Nice Eyes
Nice Smile
Romantic
Good Sense of Humor
Doesn't mind that I can't spell good...(LOL)
Cute Buttocks
Loves to talk
Surprises me
Sends/Brings Me Flowers
A Good Cook
Smells Good

That's all I can think of...lol...


----------



## HOOD_BOSS (Jan 27, 2007)

I LOVE Big Breasts, thick thighs, and a pretty smile


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2007)

*My ideal man would be...*

Able to keep up with me intellectually.
Really into surprising me.
The possessor of two beautiful, deep, effusive eyes.
A huge supporter of the size acceptance movement.
Eternally proud to have me on his arm.
The possessor of a sense of humor that rivals my own.
Eloquent in his writing, conversation, and life in general.
A natural-born chef (I for the most part dislike cooking).
Perfectly willing to do half of the cleaning.
Extremely supportive of me in my career and life ambitions.
Desirous of getting married and having a couple of chubby little tow-headed children in the next ten years.
An avid slow-dancer.
An eternal fan of just holding me in his arms.
A man with an insatiable appetite for making love to me and my voluptuous body.
A true lover - one that loved to caress and explore every niche of my body.
A true romantic.

I don't ask much, do I? *Sigh.*


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 28, 2007)

:doh: 

No one like us short guys!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 28, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *My ideal man would be...*
> 
> Able to keep up with me intellectually.
> Really into surprising me.
> ...



doot doot.

complete sexpot that loves pm's.

doot.




<3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> doot doot.
> 
> complete sexpot that loves pm's.
> 
> ...


Ha ha! Describing yourself there, are ya soup?


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 28, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> :doh:
> 
> No one like us short guys!
> 
> ...



Not true at all for me! I like short men just as much as I like tall men. I like skinny men just as much as I like fat men. 

My initial attraction is the face. Then the personality can make it or break it.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 28, 2007)

*Tall (Over 6')
*Great sense of humor
*Someone who is not embarassed to be with and fat girl or afraid to tell their friends and family they like fat girls
*Great arms (I like lots of hugs!)
*Eyes...they are the window to the soul
*Big feet  

I think that's it...if I think of anything else, I will let you know!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 28, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> *Tall (Over 6')
> *Great sense of humor
> *Someone who is not embarassed to be with and fat girl or afraid to tell their friends and family they like fat girls
> *Great arms (I like lots of hugs!)
> ...



oy yeah.

a hugger, add that to my list. i looooooove big hugs from boys, they make me melt!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

kind
respectful
intelligent
sensual :blush: 
passionate :blush: 
hugaholic
beautiful gentle soul
loving
good soh
:smitten: loves me as much as I love him:smitten: 
friend and soul-mate

male
Dutch  
proud fa
dirty blond hair
hazel eyes
build to die for! :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 28, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> kind
> respectful
> intelligent
> sensual :blush:
> ...




Ya mean, he doesn't have to be *green*, with a big *mouth*? My! What WILL Kermit say???

Huggerflies, kid -


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Ya mean, he doesn't have to be *green*, with a big *mouth*? My! What WILL Kermit say???
> 
> Huggerflies, kid -



It's not that easy being green


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 28, 2007)

calauria said:


> Turn ons:
> 
> Smells good
> nice teeth and smile
> ...




"Trusty
Loyal
Helpful
Friendly
Courteous
Kind
Obedient
Cheerful
Thrifty
Brave
Clean
Reverent"

Darn! I had that boy scout stuff drilled into my head 60 years ago, and I'm stuck with it.

But (a bit more) seriously, folks - I give you Elise's on-stage soliloquy, from "Somewhere in time". Jane Seymour's picture, in costume, follows.
Elise's Onstage Soliloquy

(Delivered to Richard as she plays Louisa in "Wisdom Of The Heart")

The man of my dreams has almost faded now.

The one I have created in my mind.

The sort of man each woman dreams of in the deepest and most secret reaches of her heart.

I can almost see him now before me.

What would I say to him, if he were really here?

Forgive me, I have never known this feeling -

I've lived without it all my life.

Is it any wonder, then, that I failed to 

recognize you?

You - who brought it to me for the first time.

Is there any way I can tell you how my life has changed?

Any way at all to let you know what sweetness you have given me?

There is so much to say . . . I cannot find the words.

Except for these -

I love you.







Such would I say to him, if he were really here.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 28, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> It's not that easy being green



Unless you have a bad case of the flu!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 28, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Such would I say to him, if he were really here.



I love that movie. I thought I was one of the few people here that has even seen it.


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

Not by a longshot, Jack. Beautiful, touching film. Thanks, Ho Ho, for mentioning it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> Not by a longshot, Jack. Beautiful, touching film. Thanks, Ho Ho, for mentioning it.



Such a beautiful and poignant movie. I saw it when it first came out and it has haunted me ever since. No movie has ever touched me so deeply on an emotional level. It still makes me misty eyed. I'm probably going to have to pop in my DVD and watch it again now.


----------



## KeKe (Jan 29, 2007)

Height (I think 6'4 + is so sexy)
Honesty
Sense of humor
A solid frame...you don't have ot be buff but strong enough to handle me
Good communication skills

There's more but I think that's my top 5...oh, I have to mention a nice voice :smitten:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

Loves to touch and being touched
Warm caring heart
Happy shining hazel eyes
Loves me as much as I love her :wubu: 
Soft caring arms that love to squeeze me
Chocoholic
Hugaholic
Warm soft belly melting with mine :wubu: 
Creamy dimply soft squeezable booty :blush: 
Large creamy soft shapely legs

Loves to kiss me
Likes to wear long dresses
Shoulder long dark hair
Poetic heart


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 30, 2007)

-eyes are the first thing I look for in a guy
-nice teeth
-amazing smile
-cuddler
-gives me butterflies when we kiss
-at least my height or taller(5'10)
-sense of humor
-educated
-goal-oriented
-likes kids
-trustworthy
-faithful
-inciteful
-feisty at times
-passionate
-honest
-smells good
-nice fashion sense
-likes me for me


----------



## adrianTX (Feb 5, 2007)

What a totally awesome thread...reading all of these posts has made me realize how difficult it is to put these types of feelings into a "list." Well, here goes, and although eloquent it may not be, its the best I could do 

My turns ons include but are not limited to the following (don't you love escape clauses?)

The ability to be dependable yet unpredictable

Acceptance of the traits of others that cannot be changed

Peek-a-boo heels...(I admit I was in love with Maureen O'Hara)

Conversations that you wish would never end.......

Spontaneous romance

A woman who isn't afraid to give you the eye


----------



## elle camino (Feb 5, 2007)

can't believe i just noticed this thread.
i love it when i get to make lists of silly things!


big, solid-looking guys
failing that, at LEAST not a really skinny guy
boys who drive trucks
big hands
a nice neck. it's pretty random and i couldn't describe one to save my life, but i know them when i see them. 
'good sense of humor' is so cliche, but a good sense of humor. and by that i mean one that's at least somewhat similar to mine. he's got to be able to whip snarky oneliners back and forth with me or it's just not on at all.
confidence bordering on cockyness
a certain measure of sexual aggression
did i mention trucks? i really like boys who drive trucks.


----------



## lyonheart535 (Feb 5, 2007)

i love women who know who they are, no air heads or "blonds" but a woman that is so sure of herself that she radiates passion!. don't matter the size, shape, ethninticity. but if she has that quality that tells the world that she is beautiful and she is to be admired, she is the woman i would walk through fire for.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

lyonheart535 said:


> i love women who know who they are, no air heads or "blonds" but a woman that is so sure of herself that she radiates passion!. don't matter the size, shape, ethninticity. but if she has that quality that tells the world that she is beautiful and she is to be admired, she is the woman i would walk through fire for.



that was very lovely put.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2007)

Good job. With that "blonds" comment (by the way, when referring to women you add the "e," so "blondes") you've just crossed 1/3 of the female population of Dims off your potential date list. 

This blonde is far from an airhead. Have a nice day.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> What a totally awesome thread...reading all of these posts has made me realize how difficult it is to put these types of feelings into a "list." Well, here goes, and although eloquent it may not be, its the best I could do
> 
> My turns ons include but are not limited to the following (don't you love escape clauses?)
> 
> ...



which eye is what i'm wondering. there are several eyes that can be given at any moment!

oh, and nice list.


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> can't believe i just noticed this thread.
> i love it when i get to make lists of silly things!
> 
> 
> ...



Is this truck okay? My days in Tennessee. 

View attachment School Shot.jpg


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, how did I miss this thread before now?

great sense of humor
honest
trustworthy
intelligent
educated
confident (not arrogant)
great teeth
great smile
smells good 
beautiful eyes (blue or green are my favorites)
kind
sincere
loving
a love for music
patient 
adventurous
passionate 
easy going


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

i want to add something to my list.


someone that just goes with things. no pressure, no thinking things need to be going a certain speed, someone that likes to let things happen naturally. i work with a guy who is the complete opposite, and he always wonders why he "scares" his girlfriends off. 

ohhhh someday.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm.

Firstly, it would have to be the voice. I'm all about that.
Glasses can be a plus. So can the right shoes. 
Gracefully built/featured and/or tall guys are always a good thing.
There are a lot of other things that do, but they're much harder to put into words.

This thread makes me daydream. >.<


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 5, 2007)

A cocky, arrogant man pops my toaster any day of the week! I dont want to marry one but you asked for turn ons and well there ya go


----------



## lyonheart535 (Feb 5, 2007)

i am sorry that if that comment about blonds offended any one ..that was very short sided of me and i bow my head in shame . i only meant that i have known woman ,girls that were so conceded about there looks that they "have on eye on the mirror as they watch themselves go by". i know that not all blonds are so into them selves that they are no fun to be around , i am sorry if i affended anyone with those comments.i will position my self to be wipped


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2007)

Apology completely accepted. But I'm still getting out the wet noodle.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apology completely accepted. But I'm still getting out the wet noodle.



If you are going to use stereotypes such as "blondes are airheads" you should make certain not to write "conceited" as "conceded" or "offended" as "affended" or "whipped" as "wipped".

Oh, and "short sighted" rather than "short sided."


----------



## rainyday (Feb 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> (by the way, when referring to women you add the "e," so "blondes")



Except when it's used as adjective, according to this:



> As an adjective, the word is more usually spelled blond in reference to either sex (_an energetic blond girl; two blond sons_), although the form blonde is occasionally still used of a female: the blonde model and her escort. The spelling blond is almost always used for the adjective describing hair, complexion, etc.: _His daughter has blond hair and hazel eyes._


I'm not big on correcting people's spelling here, but I do like the side benefit of learning something. I didn't know about the feminine form of the word, so I'm glad I saw your post.

And to end my hijack, people with good language skills turn me on, though that's limited to males.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2007)

right, rainy, but he wasn't using it as an adjective, he was using it as a noun.  Thanks for clarifying for others, though. I'm a big fan of proper spelling/grammar usage. 

ETA: Dammit, why is it always the WOMEN I turn on with my grammar usage? 

Oh wait, she said only men. Damn this not having a penis thing.


----------



## Isa (Feb 5, 2007)

My little list in no particular order:

nice smile
my height (59) or taller
sense of humor
romantic
tolerant of my political views 
conversationalist
strong personality
somewhat old fashioned 
a certain measure of sexual aggression (I stole this from elle camino because it's right on target!)

most important: he must not be afraid/ashamed of my body because its not going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 5, 2007)

So weird thing... Here is my list of turn-ons from High School:

Longish messy hair
Spontaneous
Cocky
Not afraid to wear eyeliner
Artsy
Similar musical tastes
Tall
Buddhist, or accepting of my buddhism
Not into long term commitment
Doesn't mind that I smoke

aaand now:

Funny
Cuddly
Clean Cut
Good Smile
Tall
Ambitious
Kinda Nerdy (like me!)
Spontaneous
Good Hygene
WANTS KIDS- I am 22. that is a weird turn on. :/
Intelligent
Christian... but not super judgemental.. which can happen.
Enjoys drinking
DOES NOT SMOKE YUCK.

The list goes on... I am baffled as to how this turn around occured, BUT it did, and here I am. 

hooray!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 6, 2007)

a long, engaging conversation about anything and/or nothing...trust me, you know it when you feel it.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that was very lovely put.



uh, not if you're a blonde.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 6, 2007)

*Things that turn me on:*

- Sweet little neck kisses
- Silly mistakes
- Labour work clothes, labour work and labour work knowledge
- The BHM stuff  
- Little weaknesses (such as buying candy that contains xylitol or sorbitol when you've told him several times before (and he knows from his own experience) that it isn't good at all for his stomach  )

...and many other things I can't remember


----------



## supersoup (Feb 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> uh, not if you're a blonde.



i was talking about the last sentence actually, sorry. i just read it quick and responded to that part.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, yeah. BLACK SHIRTS. :wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2007)

Massages and NASCAR.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2007)

tooz said:


> Oh, yeah. BLACK SHIRTS. :wubu:



If you get Michael in a black leather halter, you will be my best friend.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> NASCAR.


For some reason, I saw this coming.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you get Michael in a black leather halter, you will be my best friend.



I made him try my cat hood on, but he wouldn't let me take a picture. >_>


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2007)

tooz said:


> For some reason, I saw this coming.



Hey! I was misquoted! I said, "Massages and NASCAR."!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Hey! I was misquoted! I said, "Massages and NASCAR."!



Yeah, well, massages were not relevant to my point!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2007)

tooz said:


> I made him try my cat hood on, but he wouldn't let me take a picture. >_>



Awww. 

Tell him if he doesn't let you, he'll have to wear Bunny as a hat.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Awww.
> 
> Tell him if he doesn't let you, he'll have to wear Bunny as a hat.



Is Bunny okay with being used as a hat?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Awww.
> 
> Tell him if he doesn't let you, he'll have to wear Bunny as a hat.



I'll try that. I really think the world needs a picture of him in a cat hood. >_>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Is Bunny okay with being used as a hat?



Surprisingly, one of his parlor tricks was sleeping on Mom's head. She didn't like it because he felt "drippy."


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Surprisingly, one of his parlor tricks was sleeping on Mom's head. She didn't like it because he felt "drippy."


 
She's lucky he didn't have her thrown into the pit with the Rancor Monster like he did to Luke Skywalker in _Return Of The Jedi_.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2007)

I want Bunny to be my hat.


----------



## Canadian (Feb 7, 2007)

Pigtails, freckles, a short skirt, and a big ol' ass.

P.S. - The first time I wrote that, I made a typo and wrote "a short skit" instead of a short skirt. I briefly considered leaving it the way it was. Depending on the subject matter, a brief skit could actually be a pretty big turn on, if it was performed well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2007)

*hands Soup two ponytail holders*

I'd do it, but I don't have freckles.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *hands Soup two ponytail holders*
> 
> I'd do it, but I don't have freckles.



when i saw this on the first page, i somehow knew it inadvertently involved me...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 7, 2007)

OK I'll take a shot and try not to be as verbose as I have in previous posts today (I'm pacing myself and it's late in the day):


Eyes and Smile - I am told I have a very intense stare with the dark browns, so matching me point for point is critical. Smiles lead to my smiling which leads to kissing which is just about the best thing in the world.
Kissing - Learn to love it, because there is no greater turn-on or turn-up the heat test of sensuality.
Hair - It can be any length but I prefer long (brunette, redhead or dirty blonde--no peroxide, please). Girls in braids or pigtails can rule me.
Body - What I consider the bbw _gestalt_: Busty, curvaceous, wide hips, prominent belly, large tushy, thick thighs, cute feet, soft hands. Basically the classic anthropological fertility totem.
Intelligent - I'm too nerdy to deal with the deer-in-headlights look all the time. I'm overeducated and tend to have a ridiculously broad vocabulary, so I like to know someone can keep up with me or outwebster me. Contrary to popular attitudes, if you correct my spelling and grammar I will gladly have your babies.
Sense of humor - Any woman who can match me Monty Python for Monty Python quote is a keeper. If we're standing on the lip of the Grand Canyon at sunset and someone says "Breathtaking" and I mutter "hmmph, it's only a model," I'd love my lady friend to respond "on second thought, it's a rather silly place," and we walk away. Any love of Star Trek, Star Wars or comic books (The Nerd Trinity) is a good thing, too but not necessary. Dark humor is also a plus. If you can find the Jimmy/Timmy cripple fight in South Park hilarious but Chris Reeve cripple jokes offensive, then you're a match.
Romantic and sexual - This is not saying I want someone out of a Girls-Gone-Wild video, but someone who knows how to look, talk and act sexy in a way that is apparent but not offensively obvious to others whilst communicating unequivocally her desire to bed me at the fastest possible moment is going to win me over every time. The lovin' could happen right now, could be after the kids go to sleep, could be in the supermarket (is this shelf stable enough?). Distill Camryn Manheim in Road to Wellville down to a purified essence, add Lady Chatterly and you have a general idea.
Love of children - My boys are my world. Seeing a woman nurture her sick or cranky little one is a powerfully endearing image. Children, like dogs can sense evil, you know.
Body art/piercings - Tastefully done, these can be incredibly hot. A girl with so much shit in her face that she gets nickel poisoning and sets off metal detectors wherever she goes is not going to win my heart.
Love of pampering - I love to give massages _ad infinitum_, so appreciating a good back, neck or footrub is a must.
Feet - Learn to love them if you haven't already, because you can be damn sure I will. They are a very efficient medium to awaken a woman's relaxation or arousal potential.


----------



## Accept (Feb 7, 2007)

being cute
occasional wildness
big butt, and other sizeable bodily features
spontaneous, random humor
intelligence and the courage to hold ground


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

Admiral Snackbar was reading my profile again.  

The only thing I lack in that is the Star Wars/Star Trek thing but I substitute that with X-Men.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 10, 2007)

What turns me on? A great big, huge, enormous wang, of course. :batting:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> What turns me on? A great big, huge, enormous wang, of course. :batting:



Ouch.

Don't take that in the bathtub unless you unplug it first.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 10, 2007)

Hrm. What are some of my turn ons?

-Destructive looking boots.
-Bilingual.
-Strong women. Confidence mingled with some arrogance is so attractive.
-Intelligence.
-She must have the hips and thighs, as well as a proficiency for firearms and an appreciation for literature.

Women with slavic, italian, hispanic or asian features I find particularly attractive. I don't limit myself, however.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *My ideal man would be...*
> 
> Able to keep up with me intellectually.
> Really into surprising me.
> ...



*Gasp* We're twins!

Although I'd add a few more to make the list complete (I'm sure they just slipped your mind momentarily):

An enthusiastic and inventive kisser
Spiritual in the least dogmatic of ways
Likes wordplay, can spell, and at least knows the rules of grammar and usage, even if he forgets them when tired (or horny)
Appreciates me as I am instead of trying to change me to fit his fantasy
Did I mention the kissing?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 12, 2007)

Driving me places and buying me stuff nets huge brownie points. 

Also agrees that Kirk is better than Picard.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 12, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> *Gasp* We're twins!
> 
> Although I'd add a few more to make the list complete (I'm sure they just slipped your mind momentarily):
> 
> ...


We are twins. I am TOTALLY with you on those!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2007)

I've found that the physical attributes I find most appealing aren't always the ones that I end up "being" with. And when I have been with them, they're nice and all...but i'd rather be with someone for their personality (cheesie). But still...the stuff that turns my head?


:utside::

-big, thick, chunky, muscular, cuddly
-big dark brown eyes
-dark hair or shaved heads, short hair or no hair
-strong hands
-tall (or at least my height)
-goatees and beards
-killer smile (nice teeth)
-hairy chests *meow*
-sunglasses and ball caps on backwards
-skate shorts and no shirt
-freshly showered
-cologne (Dolce & Gabbana for Men..mmm..)



::inside::

-smart
-FUNNY
-quirky
-easy going
-laugh that comes straight from the gut
-strong
-reliable
-trustworthy
-FAITHFUL
-music lover
-movie lover


-hand holders
-public kissers
-chivalrous
-faithful
-supportive
-appreciative

-attracted to my body...not trying to change me

-close to their family
-loyal friends and a loyal friend
-good driver
-handy around the house
-employed (but not married to their career) I work to live, not the other way around


-spontaneous
-very loving
-high sex drive


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

lips, soft lips. 

i love a boy that's familiar with a tube of chapstick.

:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

Random thread resurrection just for posting about boys with soft lips. I love you, Soupy. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Random thread resurrection just for posting about boys with soft lips. I love you, Soupy. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



ditto, sweetcheeks.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> lips, soft lips.
> 
> i love a boy that's familiar with a tube of chapstick.
> 
> :wubu:



"Mmmm, cherry flavored, want a taste?"... I always have a spare cherry stick or two around. I forgot how long they sometimes last, so I have a new one waiting to be used because the one I have now keeps going.

As for my contribution... There's something about "seductive shoulders" for me... Then there's that one smile that I swear every woman has, where she is half laughing, half "blushing," while brushing her hair out of her face to let her eyes sparkle up at you, that leaves my mind completely clueless as to what to do...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 25, 2007)

Hands.... a good pair of strong, masculine hands... neat and clean, but very manly.... whew.... *swooning* :wubu:


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2007)

*Cleavage... lots a cleavage!!

*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 27, 2007)

Strong willed
Opinionated
Not afraid to speak her mind
Smart
Sarcastic sense of humor
Ability to understand why all of Monty Python and the Holy Grail is hilarious
Wide hips and a round ass
Soft, but not pancakes-on-a-griddle flabby
Love handles
Short girls... and tall ones... short girls moreso though (I'm 6' 3"... I kinda get off on a girl coming up just to my chest)

Material stuff:
Belts; especially if they're digging into a sexy tummy roll
Chokers
Those... hand/forearm garments I choose to think of as cloth gauntlets... solid, prefferably
Belly-baring tops
Tight jeans
Squishy fat bulging around/over/under tight clothing

...keep in mind this is a general list... I can, do, and have found "skinny" girls attractive/sexy too. And having any or all of these does not grant you instant turn on status either... I'm kinda picky like that =P


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> "Mmmm, cherry flavored, want a taste?"... I always have a spare cherry stick or two around. I forgot how long they sometimes last, so I have a new one waiting to be used because the one I have now keeps going.
> 
> As for my contribution... There's something about "seductive shoulders" for me... Then there's that one smile that I swear every woman has, where she is half laughing, half "blushing," while brushing her hair out of her face to let her eyes sparkle up at you, that leaves my mind completely clueless as to what to do...


 
That is a nice smile, yes, but I've always honestly preffered that sort of carnivorous smile so much more.


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 27, 2007)

His scent
Dark shaggy hair and 5 o'clock shadow - so neat to touch 
His booming laughter
Him looking so deeply into my eyes as if into my soul
Intelligence, being articulate and a great sense of humor - I love to laugh!

annnd being pursued - what a cool feeling!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 27, 2007)

The one thing that gets me going are a man's eyes, sense of humor. I like it when a man can be a gentleman and respect me. But I would like it if he would be wild in the bedroom.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

There might be a switch somewhere...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 27, 2007)

My Turn-ons? Hmmmm...let's see...

*A great, slow and gentle kisser
*Foreplay
*Nice, clean hands
*Gorgeous eyes
*Great Smelling
*A bit of facial hair
*A "come hither" voice
*A man holding large shrimp w/garlic butter in one hand and champagne in the other...oh, yeah!


----------



## tink977 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I like very tall guys that are intelligent and funny. Beleive it or not, it seems hard to come by....oh, and as an added bonus, I like those that show up for dates.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 27, 2007)

tink977 said:


> ....oh, and as an added bonus, I like those that show up for dates.


Amen to THAT!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2007)

*Smart
*Considerate
*Sense of Humor/Sarcasm
*Not afraid to speak up
*Interest in Current Events (news, politics etc. etc.)
*Interest in the Arts
*Loves cartoons (Adult Swim, Family Guy, Classic Cartoons)
*Interest in Sports of Any Kind
( Especially, Pro Wrestling, Bodybuilding,Weightlifting A big PLUS)

*Awesome kisser
*Loves affection
*Great smelling
*A gorgeous very bottom heavy pear shape figure :wubu: 
*A butt as big as the state of texas


----------



## imfree (Apr 27, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hands.... a good pair of strong, masculine hands... neat and clean, but very manly.... whew.... *swooning* :wubu:


 Hahaha!, Violet, I heard Ann Wilson, of Heart, singing about him
in the song "Magic Man".


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 27, 2007)

A round, juicy double chin. Big, pillowy upper arms. Soft, abundant belly. Glasses. Smartness.

There's this one way of speaking, a sort of precise, elegant smart-girl style, that I absolutely _love_. I can't describe it, but I recognize it when I hear it, and I swoon.


----------



## jamie (Apr 27, 2007)

Interesting, opinionated conversation. 
A little bit of difficulty... I can't help it, I like the banter. 
A core sweetness to go along with that difficult nature. 
Likes flowers, plants, birds, bees, trees, rivers and rocks. 
Quirky humor. 
Independence. 
Intelligence. 
A sense of spontaneity.


----------



## James (Apr 27, 2007)

-text/phone foreplay 
-slow sensual kissing
-fast intense kissing up against things
-confidence in her body
-a bit of role play can make things 'interesting' sometimes 
-risk of getting caught
-post coital ruffled hair


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

James said:


> -text/phone foreplay
> -slow sensual kissing
> -fast intense kissing up against things
> -confidence in her body
> ...


 

***droooooooollllll***

Fun. Times.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, I've already posted here, but I am just going to do it again. So. There. From a purely sexual standpoint:

Mass *ditto* to what James said.

Well built in the "region"...I mean, it's just impressive. I don't care if it hurts, it's just sexy as hell when a man has a nice "region".

Little body hair, or blond body hair.

Tattoo'd

Big hands: not too soft, not too hard

Amazing kisser...toe-curling, breath-stealing, slammed up against a wall amazing.

Kind of tall, anything 5'10" or over

Lean, hard body


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ...Well built in the "region"...I mean, it's just impressive. I don't care if it hurts, it's just sexy as hell when a man has a nice "region".
> 
> ...




LOL....any man with a "region" big enough to be plausibly described as a region....ummm, well.....wow. I don't think I'd want to shower in a locker room with such a guy. I mean, it's no more about "looking" as much as it'd be traspassing.

"Get off/out from behind/away from my region!"

Oh my.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 27, 2007)

James said:


> -text/phone foreplay
> -slow sensual kissing
> -fast intense kissing up against things
> -confidence in her body
> ...




Oh. My. :blush: 

I feel all swoony...time to put the kettle on.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> LOL....any man with a "region" big enough to be plausibly described as a region....ummm, well.....wow. I don't think I'd want to shower in a locker room with such a guy. I mean, it's no more about "looking" as much as it'd be traspassing.
> 
> "Get off/out from behind/away from my region!"
> 
> Oh my.


 
Ha. Ha. HA.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Okay, I've already posted here, but I am just going to do it again. So. There. From a purely sexual standpoint:
> 
> Mass *ditto* to what James said.
> 
> ...



REGION! I hope Jes sees this.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> REGION! I hope Jes sees this.


 

That was the whole point, my dear  Well, saying "penis" has always felt kind of odd. Any other nicknames just trivialize it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 27, 2007)

Sense of humor. It can take me from not being so physically attracted to a man, to wanting him bad. 

Strong arms. 

Speaks another language. 

Artistic. 

Strong body. 

Smells good. ( you know when you walk past a man and you can smell his cologne and you have to turn your head because it was just that sexy smelling) 

A great smile. 

Sense of style/fashion. 

A man who can cook and who likes to cook for me. 

A good career/job. 


Has those lines down by his hips... leading to the pelvis. OMG... melting just thinking about it. :smitten: 

A man who has me sit on his lap. Im a big chick and I love it when a man wants me to sit on his lap.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Sense of humor. It can take me from not being so physically attracted to a man, to wanting him bad.
> 
> Strong arms.
> 
> ...



So when are we getting married? :smitten:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 27, 2007)

scruffy- I can't help but like slightly disheveled men.
off-kilter but not insane
intelligent
anglo type looks (or what some may call oatmeal)
well spoken, strong voice
snarky when the time calls for it
sensual
sponteanous


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Ha. Ha. HA.



My grandma laughs *just* like that.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 27, 2007)

What doesn't turn me on?

LOL

J/K

Intelligence, doesn't matter if I get it or not. 

Passion, within the relationship, as well as passion for his own pursuits.

Eyes, so much is communicated through them.

Good kisser, bad kissers are like tossing cold water on me.

Oh and I love a good belly to rub


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> My grandma laughs like that.


 

Alright, that's it *throws down gloves*....SASHA, you may have to hold me back for this one, I'm about to get fiesty all over this wise guy...


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Alright, that's it *throws down gloves*....SASHA, you may have to hold me back for this one, I'm about to get fiesty all over this wise guy...



Noooww we're getting down to what this thread is *really* all about!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

- Intelligent
- Opinionated
- Affectionate, you know, likes lil' kisses and stuff out of nowhere
- Abundantly squishy in all places, specifically tummy region. ooo bell-ay
- Likes to do dorky stuff like hold hands and what not
- Some public teasing, but nothing too overt, just enough for me to be ready to pounce when we're alone
- Great quirky sense of humor
- Is pretty liberal like me .. likes to rant. 
- some one who loves kissing and is assertive with it. Don't be afraid to push me up against a wall and lay it on me
- A great bright smile, one that just makes me melt
- is confident with her body, knows that at least I love it if anything!
- I also dig the playful bossy princess types
- likes some role play as well, creative sexually, very imaginative
- colorful eyes, has a sexy gaze.. mmhmm

and probably a whole lot more.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 27, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Oh. My. :blush:
> 
> I feel all swoony...time to put the kettle on.



Ditto the swoon! Actually, I could cherry pick from several of these lists.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> lips, soft lips.
> 
> i love a boy that's familiar with a tube of chapstick.
> 
> :wubu:


 
I love a girl that's familiar with a tube of chapstick because then I don't have to remember my own :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 

(the joke is that the guy gets some chapstick by kissing the girls lips)


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 27, 2007)

"regions" buwahahaha. 

My turns ons include:

Long walks on the beach, holding hands, candlelight dinners and other various cliches.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Ditto the swoon! Actually, I could cherry pick from several of these lists.



Yes its lame, but I'm going to "ditto" eclectic's post too -- and I agree with Rainy about cherry picking from these lists. 

We have some great minds here at Dimensions.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

A man with a job that supports himself with it........... ooops there I go being too romantic again  

My washing machine and dryer

peanut butter

A man that brings me flowers and feeds me chocolate in my bubble bath


----------



## supersoup (Apr 27, 2007)

good googly moogly.

it's pretty safe to say that i'd rape the shoes and socks off the last few boys that posted. for days.

eff modesty, y'all are hot.

:eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

These are my cherry picked turn ons........




James said:


> -*text/phone foreplay *
> -*slow sensual kissing*
> -*fast intense kissing up against things*
> -confidence in her body
> ...





BigCutieSasha said:


> Sense of humor. It can take me from not being so physically attracted to a man, to wanting him bad.
> 
> *Strong arms.*
> 
> ...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> - Intelligent
> - Opinionated
> - *Affectionate, you know, likes lil' kisses and stuff out of nowhere*
> - Abundantly squishy in all places, specifically tummy region. ooo bell-ay
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

DITTO!! :smitten: 




supersoup said:


> good googly moogly.
> 
> it's pretty safe to say that i'd rape the shoes and socks off the last few boys that posted. for days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 28, 2007)

mimosa said:


> The one thing that gets me going are a man's eyes, sense of humor. I like it when a man can be a gentleman and respect me. But I would like it if he would be wild in the bedroom.


 
Mm, likewise... looks, the language of the eyes... I like a girl/woman who looks calm and docile, good and modest, in public, but is just the opposite behind closed doors...

A few more:
-confrontations
-challenges
-abusing modesty
-false innocence (to a degree)
-naivete (also to a degree)
-predatory looks


----------



## supersoup (Apr 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> good googly moogly.
> 
> it's pretty safe to say that i'd rape the shoes and socks off the last few boys that posted. for days.
> 
> ...



just sayin.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 28, 2007)

:smitten: 

a laughing jiggling bottom heavy SSBBW with long hair who is confident with her weight

:kiss2:


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 28, 2007)

Personalitly, personality, personality!!!!!!! Dont get me wrong there are so many more things that turn me on, but they all take a backseat to a kick ass personality.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 28, 2007)

It's getting steamier than I expected in here, so here's a racier expansion of my last post . I'm turned on by...

...someone who's confident, knows her own worth, and won't take shit from anyone, especially me. Someone who finds her body as sexy as I do.
...someone who's sweet, kind and caring, but likes to put on her "bossy princess" crown during foreplay.
...someone who loves to dress up and show off her body, if not in public then at least during private performances .
...a great kisser, someone who knows that kissing involves the entire body, not just lips and tongue.
...and speaking of lips and tongue, someone who loves to be kissed and tongued over all the parts of her ample body, not just her mouth and her "region". (Especially if she has a deep, soft elbow fold. Yowza!)
...someone who loves to sit on me, lie on me, slam me up against walls when we're kissing... in other words, someone who likes to throw her weight around when she's dealing with her man .
...someone who enjoys giving and getting public affection. Doesn't need to be too overt or exhibitionist, but someone who doesn't mind little kisses, handholding, an arm around the waist every once in a while...

...and by smartness. Intelligence. Brains. Creativity. I mentioned these already, but they always bear repeating .


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 28, 2007)

It's also speculated I have a licking fetish...


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

pornography.

*shrug*

other than that? 

-arguing
-baseball
-the back of a man's neck
-or a woman's
-someone who can bring teh funny

obviously sky-high IQ and a curious mind.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

ditto... :blush: 





Waxwing said:


> pornography.
> 
> *shrug*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> pornography.


 
Now see, I actually don't like porn much. Yes, I've seen some. Don't much care for the stuff. Also, oddly, I've noticed women in clothes tend to turn more me on more than women not in clothes or in very little clothes... now, granted, not just any clothes, there are those that flatter and those that utterly do not, any form...


----------



## mimosa (Apr 28, 2007)

You know, I have to admit. I really like being kissed and the public affection thing. I just can't find someone who wants to! Dang nabbit! 



SlackerFA said:


> It's getting steamier than I expected in here, so here's a racier expansion of my last post . I'm turned on by...
> 
> ...someone who's confident, knows her own worth, and won't take shit from anyone, especially me. Someone who finds her body as sexy as I do.
> ...someone who's sweet, kind and caring, but likes to put on her "bossy princess" crown during foreplay.
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Ditto!  




mimosa said:


> You know, I have to admit. I really like being kissed and the public affection thing. I just can't find someone who wants to! Dang nabbit!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 29, 2007)

Many many things...

But unfortunately I cannot tell you...because I'd rather have you figure it out 

Whomever you are that is to be interested in me that is to have an interest in me, which is to say that you have a deep interest in who I am, that means you wish to know that who is me.... (continues ranting in Mojo Jojo like fashion).


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 29, 2007)

Good lord, this is such a tough topic. If I had to pick one word, that word would be _gestalt._ It's a combination of factors, all contributing to the whole that is She. If I had to split out the aspects, though, I would likely take a crack at the following:

*Kissing* - Essential, communicating with the mouth but not speaking is an art. The one thing I know of that can bring me to the brink of madness while remaining clothed.
*
Brainnnnnns* - No, that's not Zombie Admiral talking. She has to be intriguing. That lump of soft, grey matter is the greatest erogenous zone after all. It takes a lot to surprise me, and I don't mean the "I used to be a man" sort of surprise but more of an "I have a fantasy I'd like to bring to life..." kind. Open-mindedness, intelligence, wisdom and lack of fear are all wonderful, essentual qualities. A woman who keeps my mind on it's toes is a keeper.

*Comfort* - Comfort in her body is critical. Society already throws sand in our faces for our size, a woman who fights back with her sensuality and confidence is a sight to behold. If she isn't willing to let me stand behind her while I undress her in front of a mirror, all the while marveling at every aspect of her uniqueness, she's not a girl for me (and yes, I know such a thing is a huge trust issue, often going against a mindset ingrained into us from birth, but if you can't look at yourself and your wonder through someone else's eyes, you're missing out on a lot).

*Face* - Communicating your lust, love, desire, sadness, uncertainty. I need to be able to sense it somehow. Your eyes and your mouth and the way your face moves tells me a lot. Make that laugh light up your entire face. Make me feel the smoulder from across the room.

*Body* - In no particular order: Breasts, belly, hands, feet, inner arm, tuchus, girlparts, neck, lower back, clavicle, the little spot right above her brow and under her hairline, the tip of her nose, _ad infinitum_. Your body is a map of wonder and desire and I am Dora the Explorer's lusty older brother. Swiper can find his own woman, dammit, plus I hear he gives lousy head.

*Sense of Humor *- I've stated this before on other posts, but I am a Fifth-level nerd. I'm going to spout some weird, esoteric shit from my face hole from time to time, and while I don't expect you to keep up, having a frame of reference helps. If you can outgeek me, I'm yours. Women who quote Monty Python and make obscure D&D references can rule me forever (while I will suck toes until the cows come home, I draw the line at boots. And I prefer the rubber koosh-ball whips over the riding crops).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

What turns me on? 

Lately?

A guy who is breathing and has a job.


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

sarcasm. lots of sarcasm
that- and quick wit-- with a sarcastic flair.


----------



## imfree (Apr 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What turns me on?
> 
> Lately?
> 
> A guy who is breathing and has a job.


 Hahaha!, Violet, then I won't do, I'm breathing, but on disability, LOL.
I have to admit, though, you're a lot of fun to play with online, hahaha.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 29, 2007)

i might've posted earlier...but who cares?

-bellies...nice, round, smooth, soft, big bellies.

there's more, but this is a HUGE turn-on.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2007)

this shit is so difficult to put into words, let alone in list form. let's see if i can even make a dent:

-first and SO INCREDIBLY FOREMOST: assertive men. me personally, when i know what i want? i take it. he's got to be that plus five. and what he wants has to be me.

-i dig being manhandled. not as in punched in the face, more like thrown on the bed, yanked by the arm into a coatroom at a restaurant to make out, etc etc etc. 

-bite my bottom lip a little. 

-physically, short dark hair and pale skin. holy tapdancing christ.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> this shit is so difficult to put into words, let alone in list form. let's see if i can even make a dent:
> 
> -first and SO INCREDIBLY FOREMOST: assertive men. me personally, when i know what i want? i take it. he's got to be that plus five. and what he wants has to be me.
> 
> ...



yes, yes, and yes.

You're writing my lists from now on.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 29, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i might've posted earlier...but who cares?
> 
> -bellies...nice, round, smooth, soft, big bellies.
> 
> there's more, but this is a HUGE turn-on.



It is nice to know someone likes that type of thing. Because that's all I have at this point.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 29, 2007)

James said:


> -text/phone foreplay
> -slow sensual kissing
> -fast intense kissing up against things
> -confidence in her body
> ...



Okay........ kind of like your style.


----------



## CatieG (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been out of circulation for a while. My husband turns me on. His touch, his scent, the way he looks at me like I am his next meal. The way we fit together when we "ladle" (belly and butt are too big to spoon).

Catie


----------



## Fud (May 28, 2007)

No particular order

Muscular arms
Hardworker
Affectionate
Intelligent
Determined
Cool headed
Big Hands (I just like the look of them you dirty minded things)
Masculine, metrosexual does not impress me, I'm the preening woman you're the man got it?
Clean (not more groomed then me, but clean)


----------



## blueeyedevie (May 29, 2007)

Sees more than the out side in someone
Great neck
Dimples
Thin to medium build
Long thin fingers
Strong arms
Intelligent
Makes me laugh
Listens when I talk
Talks when I just want to listen
Sings on request
Oh and this is a biggie thinks I am adorable even when I know I am not.


----------



## wistful (May 29, 2007)

Four random things that turn me on:

*A guy who isn't afraid of a woman who can *own* and freely express her
sexuality.No Madonna/Whore complexes please.

*A true willingness to figure out exactly what makes my body tick .If he can't figure it out on his own let him have the desire and the ability to ask and learn.An enthusiastic student is always welcome. 

*A certain amount of geekiness is always A++ in my book.

*The contrast between a slim,hard body and a plush,soft one can be rather stimulating on a visual level.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *loves to laugh
> *spontaneous every so often
> *loves music
> *isn't afraid to just be silly with me sometimes
> ...


i'm adding to my list.

*the ability to make me lose track of time when talking, and wishing it would never end
*someone that doesn't expect or need for me to fit some kind of pre-determined notion...someone that adores me for being one of a kind.
*someone that likes sending me random flirty texts, or voicemails, or just simple little notes every so often.
*kissably soft lips. i <3 chapstick.
*someone that enjoys cheesin out with me and spending all day watching a dirty jobs or law and order marathon.

fox-y.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

More...

kisses on the small of my back
looking into each other's eyes and just knowing...
foot rubs while eating decadent dark chocolate
a home cooked meal made by Babe
accountability/responsibility/dependability
belly laughs
a certain walk/swagger/air of a self-assured, confident being


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm adding to my list.
> 
> *the ability to make me lose track of time when talking, and wishing it would never end
> *someone that doesn't expect or need for me to fit some kind of pre-determined notion...someone that adores me for being one of a kind.
> ...



Dat's it. We're getting married. I know we're both wimmens who are into mens, but we'll get a dildo, name him Frank, and play pretend. 

I love me a person who loves l&o marathons. :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

physically:

lil bit of belly chub
face scruff
thick glasses
longish hair
not looking like you haven't showered in weeks

personality:

witty without being cruel
spontaneous
cheesy romantic
smart
encouraging
patient
ALWAYS TELLS THE TRUTH (this is kinda important you guys)
loyal (also obviously important)
doesn't mind laying in bed all day cuddling/watching movies/making owl jokes


----------



## supersoup (Aug 18, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Dat's it. We're getting married. I know we're both wimmens who are into mens, but we'll get a dildo, name him Frank, and play pretend.
> 
> I love me a person who loves l&o marathons. :wubu:



eeeeeeeeeep!

done and done!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 2, 2015)

CrankySpice said:


> Dat's it. We're getting married. I know we're both wimmens who are into mens, but we'll get a dildo, name him Frank, and play pretend.
> 
> I love me a person who loves l&o marathons. :wubu:



I was looking for something else an found this. The whole thread is so much fun I just had to find a reason to bounce it. As much as anything, I love to renew old acquaintance with the writings of those who no longer post here.

In keeping with the intent of this thread, I (and Mrs Ho Ho) love kisses and kissin' - in elevators, in car washes (once the windows are soapy) in our 'kissin' tree woods' - any tree that has two or more major trunks growing out of a common stump, relates to an old myth. And I love kissing ears - hers (when she'll let me) and mine (anytime). I think I'm part Ferengi.

By the way, my name is not really Frank, but I did love 'Let's Pretend' as a kid (old radio show).


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 14, 2015)

Blue eyes
Holding hands
Kissing
Taking showers together
Hugging 
Makes me laugh
Foreplay
Feeling around on each other
snuggling together


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 15, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> Blue eyes
> Holding hands
> Kissing
> Taking showers together
> ...



A great list! I know I just posted into this thread but I have to say: Snow Angel, I don't know how old you are, but it's not that different in our 50s and 70s. For me, it's not blue eyes, but strong shoulders and a very loving heart. Everything else on your list applies, but with us, it's all foreplay, with a culmination about once a month. More (or less) bang for the buck? I don't know.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Dec 16, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> Blue eyes
> Holding hands
> Kissing
> Taking showers together
> ...



Oo, that gets me all a-quiver. :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> Blue eyes
> Holding hands
> Kissing
> Taking showers together
> ...




She's mine! :wubu:

nice list.


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 17, 2015)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> A great list! I know I just posted into this thread but I have to say: Snow Angel, I don't know how old you are, but it's not that different in our 50s and 70s. For me, it's not blue eyes, but strong shoulders and a very loving heart. Everything else on your list applies, but with us, it's all foreplay, with a culmination about once a month. More (or less) bang for the buck? I don't know.


 
My hubby has blue eyes and he has a very loving heart, for some reason I have always liked blue eyes. I am in my 30's lol. I'm glad you posted in this thread I had wanted to but was somewhat shy.


----------

